# Newbie Pro detailer from Hampshire



## Race Valeting (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi All

I've just joined up on the forum but have been browsing for a while now, Cracking forum and some lovely looking cars on here.

Anyway im Paul, 24 from Portsmouth area of hampshire I run my own valeting & detailing business which I have been doing for a couple of years now...

Anyway thats the intro over i'm off for a look around now.

Cheers 
Paul


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Welcome.....

Are you the guy who does Trev's A8?


----------



## Race Valeting (Aug 22, 2008)

mighTy Tee said:


> Welcome.....
> 
> Are you the guy who does Trev's A8?


Thanks,

No its not me im affraid, I will post some of my work up on the forum soon :mrgreen:

Paul


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hiya and welcome to our little 'society' ! So have you got yourself a TT now? What did you get 

Have i seen you on detailingworld?

Cam


----------



## Race Valeting (Aug 22, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> Hiya and welcome to our little 'society' ! So have you got yourself a TT now? What did you get
> 
> Have i seen you on detailingworld?
> 
> Cam


Hi

Yes you would of seen me on DW im a paid supporter on there my user name Race Valeting and heres is my last correctin detail I posted up.

A nice black celica

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=82418

No TT as yet a we have a little one and it would be very practical.

Paul


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Race Valeting said:


> im a paid supporter on there


Fancy being a paid supporter on here? It would certainly help your business because we do not allow commercial advertising for companies who do not pay to advertise.


----------



## Race Valeting (Aug 22, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> Race Valeting said:
> 
> 
> > im a paid supporter on there
> ...


Whats the prices to advertise on here???

Cheers Paul


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Race Valeting said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Race Valeting said:
> ...


Hi Paul

Give Jae a PM or email to discuss rates.


----------

